# 3 Kansas bicycle swap meets july 29-31



## dave the wave (Jul 15, 2011)

make a trip planner for all 3 meets.Salina Kan.Fri-Sun.july 29-31 held at Oakdale Park.Wichita Kan. Sat.july 30,held at Go Away Garage 508 S.Commerce (by the Intrust Arena)then Sun.July 31,Kan.City Meet held at cowtown palace (31 & Gilham Rd) BE THERE!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 16, 2011)

10~18 Kustoms & Back in the Day Bicycles from Kansas City plan to be at the Salina Spoke-tacular and then back to KC for the El Torreon bike swap meet.  The KKOA Lead Sled Spectacular has always been one of the best events in the country, with over 1000 classic and hot rod cars showing, plus the street drags. But now with the addition of the vintage bicycle show & swap this is going to be the Greatest!  
Check us out at the swap meet Friday & Saturday, where we will have tons of parts, plus 25 or more vintage bikes ranging from projects to ready for your collection.  See a bike you like on our website just let us know and we can bring it ready to wheel and deal  http://www.1018kustoms.com/bicycles.html
We will then head back to KC for the El Torreon swap meet (aka the Cowtown Mallroom) on Sunday. 
Here is a very small sample of a few of the bikes we will probably bring:


----------



## kccomet (Jul 29, 2011)

*kansas city el torreon swap*

this is the 11 th annual bike swap  in kansas city july 31st you never know what will show up


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 1, 2011)

the meet in salina went well.there were only 4 vendors.but,we all sold well.i made close to $1000.and the guys who came over from KC did even better.


----------

